

Crazy collection of known hash functions - StylifyYourBlog
https://github.com/MaciejCzyzewski/retter

======
sidcool
I fail to understand why it's a crazy collection. Am I missing something? I
even searched for the word 'Crazy' on the GitHub page, couldn't find it.

